# Panic!



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my GOD - I'm not normally a panicker, but my heart just nearly stopped. I am working from home today and Rosie is in with me. I just gave her some treats for lying down nicely and then I carried on working and the next thing I knew she was panting and trembling and doing strange things with her paw at her face. I thought she was having some sort of a seizure.

I tried to calm her down and took her out into the living room where the light is a bit better and something made me think to look in her mouth (I don't know if I thought maybe she was swallowing her tongue or something). Straight away, I could see a bit of a twig stuck in the back of her mouth. I pinned her down and pulled her jaws apart and managed to pull it out. She gave me such a nice reaction - she couldn't have said thank you any better without learning to speak! Now she is sitting under my chair and going to sleep and it is me that's trembling!!!

What would I have done if it had been something worse? My poor little baby.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor you and Rosie! They are such a worry aren't they!

x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well done for working out what was wrong. It's always a worry when they love sticks x


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my!!! I'm so glad you got it out! Great job for thinking clearly!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, I was a little concerned about my fingers as she was going a bit bananas and I didn't think she would know what I was trying to do, but I just went for it and she didn't hurt me at all.

She took me out for a walk to calm me down at lunchtime, so we're all happy again now! She does love those sticks though.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So glad she is ok....I acutally did this with my friends daughter...she was beside me and started to choke on something....gut reaction I put my fingers in her mouth, she was actually choking on a pickle. it was half way down her throat...
So glad we have those instincts. 
And so so so glad she is ok!!!! poor little dear. nice of her to take you on a walk to calm you down


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Yikes, glad all is ok now! So scary


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Well done, poor you and poor Rosie; It really is just like having another small child in the house! Izzy is trying to learn not to chase bees as well as pheasants and sheep. I have been told to give her half a piriton tab if she eats a bee - is that right? Does anyone have experience of this? A dog walker here had his dog bitten by an ader last week - panic rush to the vet for the antedote. Whatever next!!!! As for fox poo! Has anyone got a solution to this? All the local spaniels seem to love rolling in it and it stinks. xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My goodness Rosie is putting you through the mill, glad she took you for a walk to help calm you down x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Sometimes dogs bring a little too much excitement into our lives lol. Glad she's ok, Great job on your reaction.  'Lo and D have both gotten stuff stuck in their teeth too, luckily not in a long time now.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

glad izzys ok
what a frightning time!!!!!

ref foxs poo...............rub tomato ketchup on it
marzy
x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

marzy said:


> glad izzys ok
> what a frightning time!!!!!
> 
> ref foxs poo...............rub tomato ketchup on it
> ...


Interesting, I will give it a try! x


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

OMG!!!!!! Thank god u were there! Good for u to react so quickly!


----------

